# Which IRS Business Code # For Schedule C?



## T4U (Oct 30, 2009)

Just wondering what code is best for selling t-shirts, necklaces and misc. stuff online and possibly at flea markets etc? We're buying the blank shirts and using heat transfers that we purchase and also ones that we design and print ourselves. Thanks!


----------



## T4U (Oct 30, 2009)

Leaning towards using 454111 (Web retailers Electronic sales etc.) since at the moment this is the way I sell my shirts. But plan to sell at flea markets this summer so this one may also be an option: 454390 This industry comprises establishments primarily engaged in retailing merchandise (except food for immediate consumption and fuel) via direct sale to the customer by means, such as in-house sales (i.e., party plan merchandising), truck or wagon sales, and portable stalls (i.e., street vendors).
Also Includes bazaar and flea market sales.

Still not sure which one fits the best. But, it's nearly tax time.


----------

